# Mar - Norte da Madeira



## Rog (9 Dez 2006 às 20:54)

Para o dia de amanhã o IM coloca a Madeira em Alerta laranja devido às condições de mar especialmente no Norte da Ilha. 
Aqui ficam umas imagens do estado do mar hoje no Norte da Ilha.


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Dez 2006 às 21:01)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Para o dia de amanhã o IM coloca a Madeira em Alerta laranja devido às condições de mar especialmente no Norte da Ilha.
> Aqui ficam umas imagens do estado do mar hoje no Norte da Ilha.



Excelente registo de um mar bem revoltoso!    
Vamos a um mergulho!


----------



## Rog (9 Dez 2006 às 21:04)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Excelente registo de um mar bem revoltoso!
> Vamos a um mergulho!



Amanhã deve estar melhor 
Vou ver se tiro um tempinho e tiro algumas fotos amanhã do mar... 
e já agora, da provável neve do Pico Ruivo


----------



## kimcarvalho (9 Dez 2006 às 21:14)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Amanhã deve estar melhor
> Vou ver se tiro um tempinho e tiro algumas fotos amanhã do mar...
> e já agora, da provável neve do Pico Ruivo



NEVE NEVE!!   

Se puderes a malta agradece!


----------



## Rog (9 Dez 2006 às 21:20)

kimcarvalho disse:


> NEVE NEVE!!
> 
> Se puderes a malta agradece!



Também eu queria 
 mas não posso ir amanhã para o Pico Ruivo, estou é na esperança que as nuvens deixem ver o Pico Ruivo e assim tirava de casa umas fotos, vamos lá ver...


----------



## Senador (9 Dez 2006 às 22:25)

Alerta Laranja? Onde?  
mas o IM pensará o quê? Que isso é o mar do algarve?

Excelentes fotos Rogpacheco. 
Não há surfistas na Madeira?


----------



## Rog (9 Dez 2006 às 22:36)

João Oliveira disse:


> Alerta Laranja? Onde?
> mas o IM pensará o quê? Que isso é o mar do algarve?
> 
> Excelentes fotos Rogpacheco.
> Não há surfistas na Madeira?



Porque admiras-te com o alerta laranja
Para a maioria da população este alerta não lhes diz nada, mas ainda existe alguns pequenos pescadores para quem o alerta faz sentido... 





Embora este local seja considerado dos melhores do mundo a nível de ondas, rivaliza até com as do Hawai, os surfistas por cá são poucos, deve ser por causa dos calhaus...


----------



## Senador (9 Dez 2006 às 22:59)

Porque pelas fotos que vi, parecia um dia calmo de verão aqui em viana


----------



## miguel (9 Dez 2006 às 23:01)

Lindas ondas Rog bem apanhadas gostei especialmente da terceira foto


----------



## Rog (9 Dez 2006 às 23:01)

João Oliveira disse:


> Porque pelas fotos que vi, parecia um dia calmo de verão aqui em viana



Sim, tens razão, o mar hoje nem tava assim tão mau, mas o alerta é para a amanhã!


----------



## Senador (9 Dez 2006 às 23:19)

ah! OK! SORRY


----------



## Rog (9 Dez 2006 às 23:48)

João Oliveira disse:


> ah! OK! SORRY



Poderá até nem ter muito a ver, mas penso que esta pressão tão alta por aqui (1034hpa) está a influênciar as ondas por cá... 
numa outra altura, com condições idênticas e com pressão abaixo dos 1015hpa e as ondas teriam um aspecto mais tempestuoso, mas com um anticiclone aqui perto ancorado dá nisto


----------



## Fernando_ (10 Dez 2006 às 16:54)

Bonitas fotos, Rogpacheco

Sento saudade del mar


----------



## Minho (10 Dez 2006 às 17:30)

Mas que preciosidade de fotos. Simplesmente espectaculares! O poder do Atlântico....


----------



## dj_alex (10 Dez 2006 às 17:59)

Fernando_ disse:


> Bonitas fotos, Rogpacheco
> 
> Sento saudade del mar



Ja somos 2 fernado...Nesta tua terra nao há cá disso


----------



## Santos (10 Dez 2006 às 22:41)

Belas fotos Rog, também gostei muito da 3ª.


----------



## Hawk (11 Dez 2006 às 23:57)

Mais antigas, mas sempre espectaculares! O poder nas ondas no Jardim do Mar. João Oliveira, há muitos surfistas na Madeira precisamente nesta zona (Jardim do Mar) e também em S. Vicente. As ondas madeirenses já foram muitas vezes comparadas às ondas do Hawai por revistas americanas da especialidade. Mas está claro, surfar em calhaus não é o mesmo que surfar em areia...


----------

